
Ask HN: What can you buy for $1 in 2017? - wkoszek
Doesn&#x27;t matter which country, but just state which country you&#x27;re in.
======
wkoszek
You can get a crappy e-book from Kindle or an app. In the physical world stuff
is harder I guess.

------
stephenr
In what country?

Here it will buy you a small meal for one from a street vendor.

Edit: ok, well 'here' is Thailand.

~~~
wkoszek
Doesn't matter which country. Just mention which country you're in.

------
kleer001
Lots of crappy little do dads in the dollar store.

------
miguelrochefort
0.00036622 Bitcoin

------
itsqjkhan
A meal that can feed a homeless for one or even two times.

------
6d6b73
I can get 100 cents for $1

